# Another split question



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

I did my splits nearly a month ago with queen cells and they just now have some larva it takes nearly a month for queens to start laying.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (May 14, 2014)

Some say once they are in swarm mood they are going to make cells and are less apt to want a mated queen? But it happens to everyone and this year I had no problem splitting up swarming hives and introducing queens . I also let some go feral and they are all laying to!? But odds are better with mated I would think. Should have looked where you are, you have much season left? I would think so unless your in Alaska or something! Alot of guys will build nucs with every cell and re combine after it all plays out. May not seem like you need 4 or 5 new hives now but next spring you will!? But to answer your question, I think you could re combine and add a mated queen if you wanted. Might leave her in for a couple days and then pull the cork to the candy? I think the swarming hive is a great way to build nucs. Pull it apart and nuc it till it's gone. Add mated queens and be happy next spring. I got six hives off a big swarming hive this year and all but a couple look like they will make honey. Iam pretty new though lol! 40 hives and barely a clue lol! Either way it may work and either way you may have to combine too. Clear as mud ! I


----------

